# Anthem The Game



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 7, 2018)

Official Site

EA is looking to cut hard into Activisions Destiny with its new 3rd person RPG shooter. 

The game has been in development for a while and was delayed once but the devs says its on track and will be released in Feb 19. With an closed alpha stress test this weekend and an open demo in late Jan for preorders (non-preorders wait until early Feb). This game is starting to pick up steam.









  Official Story reveal trailer. 

This game will be good. I know EA has dropped the ball many times but the "real" Biowear is behind this one.

Who else is excited for this one?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2018)

Not me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 7, 2018)

Bah humbug, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm about as excited for Anthem as I would be excited to get cancer.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 7, 2018)

This attitudes on this site have become cancer.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 7, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'm rubbing my hands in glee, hoping this will be the final nail in coffin of Bioware.



I'm rubbing my hands in glee, hoping this will be the final nail in coffin of Bioware.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 7, 2018)

I got invited for the closed alpha. I figured I might as well check it out. I wouldn't say I'm excited. Doesn't really look/sound like my cup of tea. But I'm trying to keep an open mind. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2018)

With how bad Destiny 2 is doing already, It wont actually be that difficult for EA to _'Cut hard'_ into it. One questions if EA even needs to make an effort to muscle in on the competition when there is really is nothing to worry about. Infact, Anthem is probably going to be just as bad and EA are going to do an Activision by pumping it full of more _glorious_ microtransactions because that seems to be the answer to every game that didnt meet the shareholders and investors expectations these days.

Not to mention the game has already been tainted by Anita Sarkeesian but more so than that, its an EA title so thats a no from me. I never played the first Anthem game anyway so its not like Im missing anything at all. (there was no Anthem 1)

R.I.P Bioware. I really did enjoy Mass Effect one and two.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2018)

Anthem's biggest threat is probably Division 2.  Yup, has glorious microtransactions.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 7, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> With how bad Destiny 2 is doing already, It wont actually be that difficult for EA to _'Cut hard'_ into it. One questions if EA even needs to make an effort to muscle in on the competition when there is really is nothing to worry about. Infact, Anthem is probably going to be just as bad and EA are going to do an Activision by pumping it full of more _glorious_ microtransactions because that seems to be the answer to every game that didnt meet the shareholders and investors expectations these days.
> 
> Not to mention the game has already been tainted by Anita Sarkeesian but more so than that, its an EA title so thats a no from me. I never played the first Anthem game anyway so its not like Im missing anything at all.
> 
> R.I.P Bioware. I really did enjoy Mass Effect one and two.



There wasn't a first Anthem game... I thought? It's been hyped as a new Bioware original IP for years now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2018)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This attitudes on this site have become cancer.



Can you blame the responses? These large game companies are all awful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> There wasn't a first Anthem game... I thought? It's been hyped as a new Bioware original IP for years now.



Oh my bad, i was probably thinking of Destiny 2 or Mass Effect 2


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 7, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh my bad, i was probably thinking of Destiny 2 or Mass Effect 2



Speaking of, ME2 was when I was an actual Bioware fanatic. One of the greatest games ever. But also the beginning of the end. Some of their best team members were leaving midway through or as the ME2 release came. And while it was EA "branded", it wasn't an actual EA game during development.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2018)

Mass Effect was the last game Bioware made as an independent studio (released 2007, Bioware acquired in 2007).  Dragon Age: Origins was too far into production (released 2009) to have much impact from EA's influence.  Mass Effect 2 was the first game Bioware released that was completely under EA's influence and it shows in so many ways (DLC via Bioware Points, Cerberus account proving it's not pirated, lethal dose of consolitis, realtively cheap production value compared to the first game, extremely compartmentalized, virtually devoid of risk, etc.).

On topic: if Bioware is a co-op take on Mass Effect, it might be worth looking in to.  If it falls in the vein of Division and Destiny, I don't know why EA thinks it is worth wasting their resources on.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 7, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mass Effect was the last game Bioware made as an independent studio (released 2007, Bioware acquired in 2007).  Dragon Age: Origins was too far into production (released 2009) to have much impact from EA's influence.  Mass Effect 2 was the first game Bioware released that was completely under EA's influence and it shows in so many ways (DLC via Bioware Points, Cerberus account proving it's not pirated, lethal dose of consolitis, realtively cheap production value compared to the first game, extremely compartmentalized, virtually devoid of risk, etc.).
> 
> On topic: if Bioware is a co-op take on Mass Effect, it might be worth looking in to.  If it falls in the vein of Division and Destiny, I don't know why EA thinks it is worth wasting their resources on.



Not during the development of ME2's main game. It was already well under development (and needed more funding towards the end), which is why they were shopping the company around. They originally wanted to sell to MS...which should have happened in retrospect. The whole DAO/ME2 era was the last of old Bioware. DA2 could properly be called their first true EA game (and it shows.. just in how rushed and sparse it was).


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 7, 2018)

Anyone with alpha key, that doesnt want to play, want to give it away to me?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Not during the development of ME2's main game. It was already well under development (and needed more funding towards the end), which is why they were shopping the company around. They originally wanted to sell to MS...which should have happened in retrospect. The whole DAO/ME2 era was the last of old Bioware. DA2 could properly be called their first true EA game (and it shows.. just in how rushed and sparse it was).


The narrative was mostly laid out prior to EA acquisition but the game was made under the direction of EA corporate, even adding part of EA Montreal to Mass Effect 2 production in 2009.  EA really doesn't like putting all of its fish in one barrel due to risk management.

EA announced intent to aquire on Bioware on October 11, 2007. Purchased was completed within two weeks.
Mass Effect launched November 20, 2007.
There may have been some pre-production work on Mass Effect 2 but the game was produced under EA's direction.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 7, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The narrative was mostly laid out prior to EA acquisition but the game was made under the direction of EA corporate, even adding part of EA Montreal to Mass Effect 2 production in 2009.  EA really doesn't like putting all of its fish in one barrel due to risk management.



It started at Edmonton (Bioware's original HQ.. which only later became EA Edmonton). Just like that article says, it added EA Montreal (30 new hires). The game came out a year later... but these games take 3-4 years average (well, they used to. EA rushes titles in half the time now).

But I digress.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2018)

You can't start production on a sequel before the current game is pushed out the door.  All hands are on deck during crunch which is often six months prior to launch.  Like I said, EA's taint is all over Mass Effect 2 (especially Bioware Points, the plethora of DLCs, and Cerberus Network).

Let me put it this way: is Mass Effect 2 more like Mass Effect or more like Mass Effect 3?  Hint: there are no cosmetic DLCs nor Bioware Points for Mass Effect.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

This is being developed in Bioware's Edmonton studio. Where it all started before selling out to EA. Where the great games came from. I sure hope this one holds up to the previous games from here.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 8, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You can't start production on a sequel before the current game is pushed out the door.  All hands are on deck during crunch which is often six months prior to launch.  Like I said, EA's taint is all over Mass Effect 2 (especially Bioware Points, the plethora of DLCs, and Cerberus Network).
> 
> Let me put it this way: is Mass Effect 2 more like Mass Effect or more like Mass Effect 3?  Hint: there are no cosmetic DLCs nor Bioware Points for Mass Effect.



Dude, I was watching it all happen in real time.

I swear, in any given topic, you seem to be contrarian for no reason. Even when you gain nothing from it. I don't have time to engage you anymore. Merry Christmas


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Dude, I was watching it all happen in real time.


As was I.  I'd argue everyone reading this today did.



StrayKAT said:


> I swear, in any given topic, you seem to be contrarian for no reason.


I have great disdain for the perpetuation of myths.  The internet is rife with it.


The fact is Bioware, as we knew it, died in 2008-2009.  Anthem is being produced by Electronic Arts.  Lootboxes/microtransactions are guaranteed (not unlike Division's model most likely).  The only two big Bioware names tied to Anthem are Drew Karpyshyn (left earlier this year) and Casey Hudson (left in 2014).  Unless the game proves otherwise, it's Bioware in name only.  Much like reviving the Maxis brand for the comedy known as SimCity.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 8, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As was I.  I'd argue everyone reading this today did.



If you know that, then you'd know that the devs were already getting into ME2, as parts of it were originally envisioned as DLC for ME1. And EA didn't change anything about them right away (no acquisition works like that). People were even under the impression they'd carry on independently, but that was naïve.

Anyways, I don't want to be part of another derail.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> If you know that, then you'd know that the devs were already getting into ME2, as parts of it were originally envisioned as DLC for ME1.


I said:


FordGT90Concept said:


> There may have been some pre-production work on Mass Effect 2 but the game was produced under EA's direction.


Drew Karpyshyn on Mass Effect: “We Spent Six to Nine Months on Pre-Production”

You should be familiar with what pre-production is.  Every successful game studio does it.  Pre-production does often overlap with crunch because people like writers have little to do during crunch other than fixing the odd typo that comes up.  Mass Effect 2 was scoped and the main narratives put together in late 2007 and early 2008.  Electronic Arts likely dictated spinning off parts into DLC (especially Kasumi Gato and Zaeed Massani characters) to increase monetization during this process.  During this same period, BioWare developers were learning how to use blueprints in Unreal Engine 3 so they could make Mass Effect 2 efficient where Mass Effect was brute forced using old methods (contributed to its long development cycle).  Production started on Mass Effect 2 sometime in 2008 (perhaps March, coinciding with the release of Bring Down the Sky for Mass Effect).

TL;DR: EA's traits are all over Mass Effect 2.  Mass Effect was the last completely independent game Bioware made.  Dragon Age: Origins was on the fence but because it was so far in to production at the time of acquisition, all EA could do is fork off minor characters like Shale.  Mass Effect 2 was 90%+ under Electronic Arts influence.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 8, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I said:
> 
> Drew Karpyshyn on Mass Effect: “We Spent Six to Nine Months on Pre-Production”
> 
> ...



I know what pre-production is. Come on. But the original vision for ME1 itself was huge in scope. If you find any early Casey Hudson interviews, you'll hear him talk about ME1 in a completely different way than we got it. They also planned the Collectors reveal in that game's DLC. They had some of ME2's assets ready, but they only used the Batarians.

As for ME2's preproduction, that changed significantly itself. It was supposed to be more open ended in recruitment (where you could fly anywhere and pick up anyone at any time), and the Geth were the ones who rescued Shepard (and Miranda snuck in on your team as a Cerberus plant.. rather than the one who genetically rebuilt you). You still pissed off Ashley and the Alliance, because Legion was meant to be in the game early on, and the Illusive Man didn't extend his friendship until later. Some of the original story points linger where Shep wonders if he's actually a Cyborg or not (it makes less sense from Cerberus perspective, but made more sense from the Geth perspective).

But anyways.. things change. And it's sad that I'm still stoked talking about setting. Anthem doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 8, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anthem is probably going to be just as bad and EA are going to do an Activision by pumping it full of more _glorious_ microtransactions



I have no problem with microtransactions that don't give players an advantage.  In fact I rather like them since I get to watch fools and their money get parted.


----------



## Vario (Dec 8, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> I have no problem with microtransactions that don't give players an advantage.  In fact I rather like them since I get to watch fools and their money get parted.


Leads to bad game design.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 8, 2018)

Vario said:


> Leads to bad game design.



Possibly.  I have fun in games rife with microtransactions and I have managed to not purchase a single one.  Games like Rocket League, GTAV.  Both are only good for short spurts though...


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2018)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This attitudes on this site have become cancer.



I don't know, but what is cancerous exactly, overhyping another Bioware/EA grind/DLC/MTX fest that will be abandoned or spoonfeeding content like Destiny 2, or saying 'We've been here before, not going to fall for it again'?

Its a real shame but yes, there is good reason to wait and see how it lands before getting all hyped up. The development track towards release is already speaking volumes: a big E3 buzz followed by an announcement of cancelled development, and now all of a sudden its going to pop up in three months' time? Does that really, REALLY sound like 'picking up steam' to you? To me it sounds like a project that is going to be rushed to market because it'd be a waste to toss out the dev budget and not release anything. It sounds like Bioware is given the 'benefit of the doubt' despite a bleak outlook for the game.

The fact remains triple A releases have been nothing but major letdowns and EA is leading the pack. Define your cancer, please. Another fact is that Destiny is not really something I'd want to compare a promising release with, because Destiny has simply not delivered what it set out to do and its one of the worst value propositions in gaming to date. Bare content at a high price fleshed out by a lame grind.

Oh, and: inb4 'closed beta' that requires a pre-order to play and is in fact just a server stress test, followed by a range of bugs that are patched after launch. Another one of those telltale signs of EA development cycles.



FordGT90Concept said:


> You can't start production on a sequel before the current game is pushed out the door.  All hands are on deck during crunch which is often six months prior to launch.  Like I said, EA's taint is all over Mass Effect 2 (especially Bioware Points, the plethora of DLCs, and Cerberus Network).
> 
> Let me put it this way: is Mass Effect 2 more like Mass Effect or more like Mass Effect 3?  Hint: there are no cosmetic DLCs nor Bioware Points for Mass Effect.



Its clear to see what you describe about Mass Effect, also in the game itself, the first part was deeper in terms of character building and progression. Its the same for Dragon Age: Origins. The first part you were far more in control than in the second, where things got streamlined into oblivion making the party mechanics far less interesting.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 8, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I don't know, but what is cancerous exactly, overhyping another Bioware/EA grind/DLC/MTX fest that will be abandoned or spoonfeeding content like Destiny 2, or saying 'We've been here before, not going to fall for it again'?



Don't mind them. I was a Bioware fan once. You tend to take things personally and/or hurl personal insults.


----------



## Vario (Dec 8, 2018)

moproblems99 said:


> Possibly.  I have fun in games rife with microtransactions and I have managed to not purchase a single one.  Games like Rocket League, GTAV.  Both are only good for short spurts though...


Exactly, I too have had fun on those two games without spending money on the microtransactions, but long term they have no depth because the depth comes only from spending money on additional content.  The additional content is pretty meaningless though.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 8, 2018)

Wow, is this really what this forum has sunk to? Why bash the OP because he's excited about a new game that's coming out?
You lot makes me sick.

I signed up for the alpha, let's see what it plays like before you start bashing things. It might not be a game you lot like, but please go make your own thread if all you're going to do behave like this. I know I'm often critical about products here on news posts, but this thread even makes me want ask what's wrong with you people.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2018)

There is no OP bashing.  OP asked a question about Anthem and he got brutally honest answers.

Gameplay is likely fine just like gameplay in Destiny and Dragon Age: Inquisition is fine; however, Bioware built their reputation on branching narratives and dialogs which is an antithesis to the way Electronic Arts does things.  This is Bioware's first original intellectual property since the 2007 acquisition.  Either Bioware is able to get back to their roots and make a fantastic game or it's Bioware in name only (like all of the other studios that suffered the wrath of EA) and it's another AAA dorodango.


----------



## Eric3988 (Dec 9, 2018)

Wow, I came to this thread to talk about Anthem and got some interesting history of Bioware instead. Very appreciative of that BTW. I would have to agree with StrayKAT and say that ME2/DA:O were the last true Bioware games. However, I also agree that EA got it's dirty mitts into both games with all DLC included in both titles. Sadly to me, Bioware has been dead since they killed Commander Shepard. 

Bioware used to be my number 1 studio from childhood to my early adult years. I was a fan from the Baldur's Gate saga until ME3. I'm not bitter like many are about how ME3 turned out and in fact, the game got significantly better with age because of the accompanying DLCs. If I could end the game after the Citadel DLC I would happily do so. Anyways, the reason why ME3 was the final nail in the coffin is because the Bioware Doctors left after the game came out. I speculate that largely was due to the massive fan backlash and upon seeing the deal they made with the devil, decided it was better to move on. I can't blame them either, the writing was on the wall after Dragon Age 2 as far as I'm concerned.

Anyways, I can't say I've been very impressed with EA/Bioware's more recent offerings either. Andromeda was a promising hot mess that couldn't deliver for a variety of reasons. Why in the Hell would EA hand the game off to a studio that had only done multiplayer content before is beyond me. Those facial animations were embarrassing to look at and so were all the other bugs and glitches. The Old Republic is somehow even worse though. They took a great franchise in SW:KOTOR and turned into an MMO which I don't remember anyone asking for. Then that game turns out to be a grindfest and cash grab. The game also was very unoriginal mechanically as it felt like WoW, but with a Star Wars skin. I remember quite a few skills they straight up ripped from WoW. Inquisition, I just couldn't finish because it feels so damn grindy. It's hard to tell which quests are worth pursuing and which to skip. I'm normally a completionist when it comes to single player RPGs but can't stand playing Inquisition for long. I could go on for much longer, but I digress.

Bioware is a shadow of itself and at this point, I would rather EA put Old Yeller out of his misery. Maybe I'm wrong and Bioware will surprise me, but they have a ton to prove to me if they want to earn my money.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 9, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong and Bioware will surprise me, but they have a ton to prove to me if they want to earn my money.



A lot of the lifeblood that was Bioware (some of their best writers) are gone. And Anthem isn't very focused on their old type of storytelling anyhow (and they got one of their least known/B-Team writers on it). The content, at best, will be your fellow players. Which is cool and all, but not exactly what they're known for. If it succeeds, it won't be because it's a Bioware game as you knew them at least.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> I speculate that largely was due to the massive fan backlash and upon seeing the deal they made with the devil, decided it was better to move on. I can't blame them either, the writing was on the wall after Dragon Age 2 as far as I'm concerned.


I know for a fact that Greg went into craft brewery after he left EA.  Publicly, I don't think he'll ever blame EA for leaving but privately, I think he would.  After Mass Effect 3 shipped, he was carted off to Bioware Austin to oversee Star Wars development.  He basically became another corporate stooge for EA and he hated it so I think that was probably started the retirement wheels turning.  He left EA, started touring the world for beer, went back to Canada, and created a brewery.

FYI, he was aware of Mass Effect Andromeda but was completely hands off it.


----------



## Eric3988 (Dec 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> A lot of the lifeblood that was Bioware (some of their best writers) are gone. And Anthem isn't very focused on their old type of storytelling anyhow (and they got one of their least known/B-Team writers on it). The content, at best, will be your fellow players. Which is cool and all, but not exactly what they're known for. If it succeeds, it won't be because it's a Bioware game as you knew them at least.



You're absolutely right that BW is a gutted shell of it's former self. Drew Karpyshyn was a huge loss during the ME2 cycle I believe. His departure caused ripples that we most prominently saw in ME3 when Casey Hudson and company had to come up with the Star/god child. Then in 2016, BW lost David Gaider who had been on board since 99 who largely wrote Dragon Age. I doubt there's more than a handful of staff leftover from the pre EA times.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I know for a fact that Greg went into craft brewery after he left EA.  Publicly, I don't think he'll ever blame EA for leaving but privately, I think he would.  After Mass Effect 3 shipped, he was carted off to Bioware Austin to oversee Star Wars development.  He basically became another corporate stooge for EA and he hated it so I think that was probably started the retirement wheels turning.  He left EA, started touring the world for beer, went back to Canada, and created a brewery.
> 
> FYI, he was aware of Mass Effect Andromeda but was completely hands off it.



I thought it was kinda funny that Greg felt the need to go drinking and start a brewery after ME3. I don't blame him because the BW forums were a smoking crater of anger and disappointment. Meanwhile the YouTubers and even the game journos jumped on the bandwagon after initially praising the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

Drew actually wanted to move to Austin (hates the cold of Edmonton) unlike Greg.  He came back to Bioware because EA opened Bioware Austin.  As far as I know, Drew is still in Austin despite parting ways with Bioware (again) in March.

Again, I don't think it's fan backlash that is making people leave Bioware.  It's EA corporate culture festering.  I wouldn't be surprised if EA brought Casey Hudson (currently the general manager) back to slow/stop the brain drain from Bioware.

Casey and Mac both said that the fan backlash to the ending in ME3 surprised them.  Drew (whom didn't work on ME3 at all) said he wasn't surprised.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 9, 2018)

Eric3988 said:


> You're absolutely right that BW is a gutted shell of it's former self. Drew Karpyshyn was a huge loss during the ME2 cycle I believe. His departure caused ripples that we most prominently saw in ME3 when Casey Hudson and company had to come up with the Star/god child. Then in 2016, BW lost David Gaider who had been on board since 99 who largely wrote Dragon Age. I doubt there's more than a handful of staff leftover from the pre EA times.



Drew was just the tip of the iceberg too. They lost Chris L'Etoile and Brian Kindregan as well...and the people who took their characters over were more superficial.. or just outright ignored parts of them. Drew might've been the mastermind, but those two were on a different level as far as characters go.

Chris L'Etoile was like the unofficial loremaster and wrote the Codex. But also wrote Legion and Thane (among others). Both characters got screwed in ME3. Legion's whole schtick about hating Reaper Code became the complete opposite in the next game. And Thane got a lame ending. It took Citadel to do him justice. I liked all of the underlying spiritual themes both characters went into as well (again, Citadel finally did this part justice. I'll give Me3 credit here).

While Brian Kindregan wrote Jack and Grunt. At first, they might seem like silly "edgy" characters, but they both had this pain factor element.. like a "strength through pain" philosophy. He also created Tuchanka and projected that pain theme on to the whole Krogan race. The Krogan before him were mostly just brutes and resigned at best. Not relishing in pain. With Jack, he took the suffering biotic idea from ME1 (like Kaiden or the random missions where they'd attack you) and did this whole female Wolverine theme. 

edit: Oh, Warlord Okeer. Another Kindregan character. This whole angle of conquering the genophage through endurance was lost in ME3. That was the whole point of Grunt.. to start a new strain of Krogan and defy the Genophage by sheer badassery. A more brutal "quality over quantity" solution.

"I acquired the knowledge to create one pure soldier. With that, I will inflict upon the genophage the greatest insult an enemy can suffer: To be ignored."

But once ME3 came, Wrex took the attention again and the message was Genophage, Genophage (which is cool, but it became an either/or situation.. and ME3 lost these interesting middle grounds that thought outside the box). ME3 was downright bizarre in a way, where Shep basically was told to do EVERYTHING Saren wanted to do in the first place: Cure Genophage, ally with Reaper upgraded Geth, merge with machines, etc.. The game pushed a very defeatist message.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> It took Citadel to do him justice.


I think I never saw that. :| I always did Citadel before the final mission so naturally, he passed away at that point.



StrayKAT said:


> ME3 was downright bizarre in a way, where Shep basically was told to do EVERYTHING Saren wanted to do in the first place: Cure Genophage, ally with Reaper upgraded Geth, merge with machines, etc..


Except there's a caveat in every case:
Saren wanted Reaper-controlled Krogan; got independent Krogan.
Saren wanted Reaper-controlled Geth; got indepedent Geth using Reaper code (no longer dependent on proximity).

Grunt/Okeer...the intent was never to conquer the genophage.  I think it was to make a strong Krogan that would get all of the mating rites and persevere through access to procreation. Okeer had no intent to increase Krogan viability nor cure the genophage.  Okeer just wanted all of the babies to be Grunt's (his).

The writing in that video is so cringe worthy.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I never saw that. :| I always did Citadel before the final mission so naturally, he passed away at that point.
> 
> 
> Except there's a caveat in every case:
> ...



That writing is great. It's over the top, but everything of his has a poetic rhythm to it. Even the random Krogan NPCs on Tuchanka.

To each their own, I guess.. That goes for L'Etoile too (in fact, his characters outright quote poems.. Be it Legion, Ash, or Thane). I think their true calling was the written word, which might be why I like them more than others.

I'd link to Thane's stuff from Citadel, but maybe you'd want to play it. Not sure. You'd have to be Femshep in a Romance. It actually choked me up a little tbh.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

Someone playing the alpha basically said Anthem is like DA:I but even shallower (interactions with prompts instead of directly with the world).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 9, 2018)

So I’m a little confused. Has this got a story, or is it multiplayer?


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 9, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> So I’m a little confused. Has this got a story, or is it multiplayer?



Kind of co-op/small multiplayer from what I understand. There's a plot, but no branching narrative, and doesn't seem to be character heavy or have you building friendships like they were known for.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2018)

I asked about narrative content: "Anthem teases some interesting ideas, but I feel like they're not trying to push their creative narrative"

User also pointed out that there's characters with facial animation issues al la MEA.  Getting a strong impression it's gonna flop like MEA did for the same reasons MEA did.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 9, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I asked about narrative content: "Anthem teases some interesting ideas, but I feel like they're not trying to push their creative narrative"
> 
> User also pointed out that there's characters with facial animation issues al la MEA.  Getting a strong impression it's gonna flop like MEA did for the same reasons MEA did.



Well, it has one advantage of "not being Mass Effect". If it still fails, it'd probably just putter away rather attract as much attention as MEA.

I hope Bioware just goes away entirely before they get DA4 out the door.. but I have a feeling that'll squeak by.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I asked about narrative content: "Anthem teases some interesting ideas, but I feel like they're not trying to push their creative narrative"
> 
> User also pointed out that there's characters with facial animation issues al la MEA.  Getting a strong impression it's gonna flop like MEA did for the same reasons MEA did.



Sounds like insignificant details to me. What matters is the gameplay, mechanics, depth of it and replayability without being the next dull grind for a bigger number. The gameplay I've seen was very action oriented, so I'm guessing shallow RPG elements alongside a simple controller scheme.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2018)

Gameplay/mechanics of it is okay.  It's shallow like MEA/DAI.  I wouldn't expect much in the way of replayability (DAI had little, MEA had virtually none) although the user didn't comment on that (can't because hasn't seen it all).  Simple control scheme is implied because it is a console game first and foremost.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 10, 2018)

scripted eye candy wrapped around the same gameplay as their other games WITH micro transactions? nooo... staaahp...  Sign me up!


----------



## Eric3988 (Dec 10, 2018)

Anthem's gameplay looks fine, but you have to have a reason to run the content in the first place. Whether that reason is loot or story we'll see. In any case people won't like being milked for cash if there's not enough content at launch. Destiny got raked over the coals for doing that and rightly so. For Anthem, I don't want to hear about season passes or whatever until the game shows it can stand on its own merits. Have your cosmetic micro transactions, but don't be an ass about it either, give people a chance to earn them for free with some effort.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 10, 2018)

Well...I didn't get to play too much of it. Couldn't get it to hook me up with a server at all yesterday. Today it worked though.

Anywho…it was definitely playable. It was interesting. Graphics were top notch. It was even kinda fun. I don't know what to compare it to. Hell...there's not a lot I could compare it to. I really haven't played that many games. Though I own almost all of them, I haven't played any of the games mentioned in this thread yet. The only thing I've played that was somewhat similar would be the Dead Space series. Similar in the sense of "suit up and go kill shit". Other than that, not very similar at all really.

Bottom line: It was pretty cool actually. I liked it. I'd play it again. I'd probably pay $20 for it. Which is my top price for a game purchase. So that says something I suppose. I'm also not that hard to please when it comes to games. I'll play just about whatever...if it doesn't suck too hard.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 10, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Well...I didn't get to play too much of it. Couldn't get it to hook me up with a server at all yesterday. Today it worked though.
> 
> Anywho…it was definitely playable. It was interesting. Graphics were top notch. It was even kinda fun. I don't know what to compare it to. Hell...there's not a lot I could compare it to. I really haven't played that many games. Though I own almost all of them, I haven't played any of the games mentioned in this thread yet. The only thing I've played that was somewhat similar would be the Dead Space series. Similar in the sense of "suit up and go kill shit". Other than that, not very similar at all really.
> 
> Bottom line: It was pretty cool actually. I liked it. I'd play it again. I'd probably pay $20 for it. Which is my top price for a game purchase. So that says something I suppose. I'm also not that hard to please when it comes to games. I'll play just about whatever...if it doesn't suck too hard.



Thats rather generic. Can you give more details at least?


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Thats rather generic. Can you give more details at least?



There is a none disclosure agreement that players of the alpha need to sign so there is not much one can reveal about the game without the treat to get ones origin account cleaned of all games


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 10, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Thats rather generic. Can you give more details at least?



To me, it's interesting since he says he's not much of a gamer. Good way to gauge the casual player's tastes maybe.

I thought it was interesting he compared it to Dead Space. I wonder if there are actual Visceral people who were moved to Bioware. I mean, Dead Space is a horror game, but I could imagine some of action elements resemble it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 10, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Well...I didn't get to play too much of it. Couldn't get it to hook me up with a server at all yesterday. Today it worked though.
> 
> Anywho…it was definitely playable. It was interesting. Graphics were top notch. It was even kinda fun. I don't know what to compare it to. Hell...there's not a lot I could compare it to. I really haven't played that many games. Though I own almost all of them, I haven't played any of the games mentioned in this thread yet. The only thing I've played that was somewhat similar would be the Dead Space series. Similar in the sense of "suit up and go kill shit". Other than that, not very similar at all really.
> 
> Bottom line: It was pretty cool actually. I liked it. I'd play it again. I'd probably pay $20 for it. Which is my top price for a game purchase. So that says something I suppose. I'm also not that hard to please when it comes to games. I'll play just about whatever...if it doesn't suck too hard.



Had the same lack of servers experience, connected once, heard the audio, but the game didn't actually load, so I was still on the load screen. Didn't have time to try again yesterday, so I wasted three hours of my life testing their crappy servers. I don't think this was fair to the alpha testers, as time isn't free. I wish I had something to say about the rest of the game, but I don't...


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 10, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> There is a none disclosure agreement that players of the alpha need to sign so there is not much one can reveal about the game without the treat to get ones origin account cleaned of all games



good to know.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2018)

That says a lot.  Game is like SimCity: online for the sake of being online.  Pros are few, cons are many and major.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2018)

Anthem looks boring to me.  /shrug


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 11, 2018)

I was able to play all 3 sesions. Only had connection issues about 10min in the last session. The game looks great and played great. 

I dont have a 10 year old nerd rage agianst bioware for any past games so I have little interest in bashing them. 

This is going to be my top game for 2019.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, when I saw the video of anthem a year ago, with that dude's face at start of video, I would have fallen on my buttock if I wasn't already sitting. The facial expressions looked almost 100% realistic, like every muscle on his face moved. It was as if they've put sensors on real people faces and recorded all movement. First time ever I saw something like that. Unfortunately, this isn't the type of game you'll be able to enjoy those details too often, it's more of a shooter then an RPG and I wont be buying it, nor playing it. But if next skyrim or a similar game had this kind of graphics, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> next skyrim or a similar game had this kind of graphics, I wouldn't complain.


Ohhh yeah, you bet your sweet arse they are releasing Skyrim again. 

On topic, I'll take an unused key as well if no one wants to give it a spin, I was kinda interested in the game, interested in world size and exploration.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 12, 2018)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I was able to play all 3 sesions. Only had connection issues about 10min in the last session. The game looks great and played great.
> 
> I dont have a 10 year old nerd rage agianst bioware for any past games so I have little interest in bashing them.
> 
> This is going to be my top game for 2019.



Honestly in terms of graphics and presentation yes, I was also tickled by the footage I've seen.

But then reality sets in, I have to see it before I'll believe it. IF this truly is going to be a great title, it will be an exception to the recent trend. Suffice to say some vague claims about 'its great' are not enough.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thought i'll share this here...interesting requirements, similar to Destiny 2.
*Minimum: *

*OS:* 64-bit Windows 10
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 3570 or AMD FX-6350
*RAM: *8 GB 
*GPU:* Nvidia GTX 760, AMD Radeon 7970 / R9280X
*GPU RAM:* 2 GB 
*HARD DRIVE:* At least 50 GB of free space
*DIRECTX:* DirectX 11
*Recommended:   * 


*OS:* 64-bit Windows 10
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz or AMD Ryzen 3 1300X 3.5 GHz
*RAM: *16 GB 
*GPU:* Nvidia GTX 1060/ RTX 2060, AMD RX 480
*GPU RAM:* 4 GB 
*HARD DRIVE:* At least 50 GB of free space
*DIRECTX:* DirectX 11


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thought i'll share this here...interesting requirements, similar to Destiny 2.
> *Minimum: *
> 
> *OS:* 64-bit Windows 10
> ...



Standard issue console port specs, really. You see a lot of them, check the Division 2 as well.


----------



## CandymanGR (Jan 10, 2019)

Anthem? I don't even care for Bioware games anymore. Not after the travesty Dragon Age inquisition was, and especially not after Andromeda. 
Especially when another action-RPG title (Cyberpunk 2077) is around the corner. 

Bioware is dead.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> Anthem? I don't even care for Bioware games anymore. Not after the travesty Dragon Age inquisition was, and especially not after Andromeda.
> Especially when another action-RPG title (Cyberpunk 2077) is around the corner.
> 
> Bioware is dead.


Anthem and Cyberpunk are two different types of game, Anthem has MMO element much like Destiny&Warframe.
 I hope the main story is good and there are plenty of interesting side missions that has lore and there is still no confirm dates for Cyberpunk either.


----------



## CandymanGR (Jan 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Anthem and Cyberpunk are two different types of game, Anthem has MMO element much like Destiny&Warframe.
> I hope the main story is good and there are plenty of interesting side missions that has lore and there is still no confirm dates for Cyberpunk either.



My friend, i dont care if they are slightly different genres. I care for which one will be a better game. And i can bet on Anthem being a flop. It is quite obvious already from the footage.

Also, just a friendly reminder. This is an EA production. EA. The company that closed Visceral Games and cancel their Star Wars single player game in favor of Battle front. Prior experiences describe perfectly what you should expect.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> My friend, i dont care if they are slightly different genres. I care for which one will be a better game. And i can bet on Anthem being a flop. It is quite obvious already from the footage.
> 
> Also, just a friendly reminder. This is an EA production. EA. The company that closed Visceral Games and cancel their Star Wars single player game in favor of Battle front. Prior experiences describe perfectly what you should expect.


Of course everybody cares which game will be better but you will get people giving the game a good go before making the judgement. 
Yes EA has closed Visceral which i'm not pleased about it myself but that doesn't mean we should not support potentially good game that game developers worked hard on despite the publisher marketing tactics is awful.
Bioware may have disappointed a lot of people with Andromeda and Dragon age but it still on paper did better than other games on their release.
I don't know when you got introduced into CDPR but many console gamers and even major media outlets only gave a toss about them when Witcher 2 was released on the 360 and then Witcher 3 shot them right up the food chain.
Cyberpunk isn't around the corner when there is no official release date, it could very well be released next year for all we know.


----------



## CandymanGR (Jan 10, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Of course everybody cares which game will be better but you will get people giving the game a good go before making the judgement.
> Yes EA has closed Visceral which i'm not pleased about it myself but that doesn't mean we should not support potentially good game that game developers worked hard on despite the publisher marketing tactics is awful.


You really believe that EA affects the game developed for them only in marketing aspect? For example, you don't expect Anthem to be full of microtransactions and loot boxes? Honestly?




kurosagi01 said:


> Bioware may have disappointed a lot of people with Andromeda and Dragon age but it still on paper did better than other games on their release.


Sales doesn't necessarily make them better games though.



kurosagi01 said:


> I don't know when you got introduced into CDPR but many console gamers and even major media outlets only gave a toss about them when Witcher 2 was released on the 360 and then Witcher 3 shot them right up the food chain.


I've played all Witcher games. Ofcourse their first games weren't great, but a small studio has got to start from somewhere. And you've seen how much they have been improved over time.



kurosagi01 said:


> Cyberpunk isn't around the corner when there is no official release date, it could very well be released next year for all we know.


Yes it isn't, but 2019 release is not impossible. Let's not forget the game is in development since almost 2012.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> You really believe that EA affects the game developed for them only in marketing aspect? For example, you don't expect Anthem to be full of microtransactions and loot boxes? Honestly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I mean is the actual game developers employed,they are probably on offence of the whole practice EA has themselves but they put up with it.
All the decision making are done by higher ups in bioware and EA, while the developers themselves just get told what they need to do.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jan 11, 2019)

Bioware Montreal made Andromeda who are now apart of Motive under the ownership of EA. Different Bioware people.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 20, 2019)

+100


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 20, 2019)

warframe > anthem

i'm out peace EA


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 20, 2019)

Is destiny 2 any good?


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 20, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Is destiny 2 any good?



Only if it is the only other game you can play with friends.  Or you have nothing else to do.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 20, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Is destiny 2 any good?


I'm surprised how optimized Destiny 2 is on PC actually. It's one of the prettiest and smoothest games out there. I have yet to play much of it, but so far I enjoy it on my gtx 1070 100hz laptop.  it pushes 100 fps and is smooth as butter on max settings. --- battlefield V on the other hand hitches a lot unless i tinker with settings. pretty annoying.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 23, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> +100



This is quite a strong argument its exactly what I am worried about. And most of it doesn't even begin to think of the gameplay or game itself, but just its management.

EA can't handle this, they have zero history of keeping a persistent world in proper balance, keeping with a core concept, and not devolving into an MTX-infested shithole. As soon as sales drop, they will pull the plug. Its a major trust issue. Also you can look at Destiny's 'destiny' right now - these big publishers have no business in persistent online. They want their yearly sequel/sales cannon.

And then... there is Bioware's experience with persistent online / balance updates / tiered progression... oh yeah they have none.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2019)

Not sure if this is true but if it is then its pretty shitty










The demo is apparently VERY different from the final game

https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/anthem-demo-balance-will-be-super-different-from-full-release/


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 23, 2019)

I expect some lootboxes to emerge.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 24, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not sure if this is true but if it is then its pretty shitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its obvious and everybody knows it deep down inside. This will be a disaster.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Who else is excited for this one?


The game itself looks good, but I'm not a fan of EA's DRM nonsense. So no? If it were on GOG, I'd take a look, but not with EA's client.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This attitudes on this site have become cancer.


Everyone is tired of EA's crap and we can't get excited about anything coming out of them..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Well I won't be getting this game now that I can't seem to get any of my friends/family member to get it as they both bought AMD hardware which given them codes for Division 2..So i'll be giving Division 2 a play instead.
If the game itself going to be different from beta then i'll feel sorry for bioware as their reputation is going to go even further downhill and eventually EA will have an excuse to get rid of them too.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2019)

In case you are an Origin Access subscriber and wonder how to get the damn VIP demo, I couldn't find it in the Origin client no matter how hard I looked...

- Go to this page https://www.origin.com/deu/en-us/store/anthem/anthem
- Click on "Try it First"
- Click on "Add to Game Library"
- It will shuffle you to the Origin client and start downloading
- Make sure you share your invites with friends or people here at the forums

Edit: Share the link on this page with your friends: https://www.ea.com/games/anthem/anthem-demos/refer-a-friend


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 24, 2019)

1-3 February the demo is live for everyone,regardless if you have the VIP or not. Can't barely wait.  Hope it will run well on my hardware, i so don't wanna buy a new card until Dragon Age 4 comes out(and apparently it wont be this year).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 29, 2019)

Yep. Its gonna be full of terrible microtransactions


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 30, 2019)

I don't care if the game is amazing. I refuse to support EA. Luckily the game looks like a bunch of micro-transaction BS. So even easier to decline.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't stay with the haters. EA is one of the biggest gaming companies in the world and saying NO to EA published games will make yo say no to a very large group of amazing games. Let's not forget Dragon Age 4 is coming next year and so so many other titles.

Get ready boys and girls for today at 17:00 London time the weekend Anthem free edition starts! Goodbye social life, here comes gaming!

EDIT: micros transactions my ars. Just for the cosmetics part. 
And yes we all hate those things, I know Battlefront sucked but in 2017 December I played the most amazing short but superb single player experience in  Star Wars Battlefront II.


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 1, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Don't stay with the haters. EA is one of the biggest gaming companies in the world and saying NO to EA published games will make yo say no to a very large group of amazing games.



I have not bought an EA title in years and seem to remain perfectly happy.  It's called will power and standing up for what you believe in and avoiding game makers and publishers who are on the wrong side of the spectrum has been surprisingly easy. 

Now, lay down a good dose of one of many mind altering substances and watch me crumble...

Edit:  Also, look at the troubles they have already had to see where this is going.  You would have thought they would have been able to predict server load after BF3/BF4...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2019)

Staggered launch:


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 1, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Staggered launch:



Why would Origin for the PC not get access to the full game on Feb 22nd like everyone else?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 2, 2019)

Looks to me like Xbox One and PC (non-Premier) has an unspecified launch date.  Like they want to see how things go on February 22 before committing to a broader release.  Considering Mass Effect Andromeda's poor launch, can't really blame them for being careful.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 2, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Don't stay with the haters. EA is one of the biggest gaming companies in the world and saying NO to EA published games will make yo say no to a very large group of amazing games. Let's not forget Dragon Age 4 is coming next year and so so many other titles.
> 
> Get ready boys and girls for today at 17:00 London time the weekend Anthem free edition starts! Goodbye social life, here comes gaming!
> 
> ...



The irony of your comment here is that you're actually also saying Anthem is unlikely to be great - Star Wars BF2 is your example and you explicitly say the single player was great. What is Anthem again? Oh yeah....  Its the Multiplayer-only Battlefront version with jetpacks.

Regardless. So far its not looking to be a completely horrible title, just be clear on what you're buying: RNG-based, loot/grind game with persistent online and all the problems that it tends to bring along. I happen to be quite a fan of lootbased games, but I'm not jumping on this at launch. Let it simmer for a bit... Neither EA or Bioware have any real experience with this type of game, and having played The Division from beta into launch, I can tell you, they will have their growing pains. And not just a few. It took a near exodus of the entire Division community for the right adjustments to be made.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> Don't stay with the haters. EA is one of the biggest gaming companies in the world and saying NO to EA published games will make yo say no to a very large group of amazing games.


That's an opinion, and you're welcome to it. The rest of us will happy live without EA. Thank You.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2019)

Honestly I’m a bit hurt at the shots about BioWare is BioWare not what it was since never winter nights? I know they got bought or something? But I thought I saw someone mention the original team was working on it. BioWare was a great company. I don’t understand .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 2, 2019)

Bioware got bought out by EA over a decade ago.  All of the big names of Bioware have left.  Casey Hudson is really the only notable person that came back to Bioware but he's working as a manager rather than director.

Like all of the studios EA destroyed in the past, it was a three punch knock out: 1) focus on cheapening production rather than making great games (using Frostbite instead of Unreal which the team was familiar with), 2) brain drain (EA doesn't like paying great developers what they're worth), 3) microtransactions (started with Mass Effect 2 and Dragon Age 2 but it's reach epic levels of absurdity with Anthem).

Bioware Montreal already got shutdown and merged.  Anthem is likely the last game to bare the Bioware Edmonton name.  Like The Sims...Maxis in name only.  We're on the brink of Bioware in name only.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 3, 2019)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I don't care if the game is amazing. I refuse to support EA. Luckily the game looks like a bunch of micro-transaction BS. So even easier to decline.



Don't worry your not missing out, the combat looks super boring. I watched a video yesterday of high level boss fight, the lady literally was getting shot by 5 enemies and she was just standing there and her healthbar and every so often she would do a "lightning charge" head first and then shoot them.  rinse and repeat about 30x... I almost fell asleep, it literally required no skill at all.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 8, 2019)

Played the weekend. It's good.

The only thing we all kinda knew is that the graphics wont be the same. And yes...the graphics look nothing of what EA showed us.










The NPC look very bad, so does everything in that city. The grass is not that much of a difference, the trees don't look as good as AC Odyssey .

As a positive the game is not to demanding. Sure you want 4k Ultra...get ready to buy hardware that puts a fight. But for regular people this is a game playable by all with very steady FPS. The performance is top!
With my rig 1080p 70+ FPS all the time at Ultra

The javelin control amazing. It's hard to learn them but i think very rewarding. This is definitely  ++ for the game.  Gun play is what you would expect. Easy mode is actually EASY....everything from that up, the game becomes challenging.

This is a must BUY! (i don't have the money). You will not find another game out there with this specific premises: 4 player coop set on a gorgeous alien planet with amazing landscapes.
There's boss fights, theirs farming, theirs PVE without the worry of another player taking you loot, or killing you.  You can just chill with your friends on a mountain to talk and enjoy the sunset.


It is a game experience that you have not yet played, because NO game ever has been done like this. This i a must buy , because there is simply nothing like this out there.

For those of you who say , end game....how much farming etc etc...No one cares. You can play for 1 month, you can play for 2 weeks. For 45+ $ 2 weeks worth of gameplay and experience like nothing that has ever been made in the world of gaming is totally worth.
__________________________

Division2 is coming out. And it brings EXACTLY the same thing that you have played for the last 10 years in the gaming industry.

Anthem is James Cameron AVATAR done right in the world of gaming.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 8, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> EA is one of the biggest gaming companies in the world and saying NO to EA published games will make yo say no to a very large group of amazing games.



Amazing games that they eventually kill or mangle if they under perform. EA is an actual murderer of studios and IPs, they leave ruins behind them. I am convinced that this strategy of burning bridges will eventually kill them as well, there are so many talented groups and franchise with great potential you may shitcan before you're left with nothing.


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 9, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Amazing games that they eventually kill or mangle if they under perform. EA is an actual murderer of studios and IPs, they leave ruins behind them. I am convinced that this strategy of burning bridges will eventually kill them as well, there are so many talented groups and franchise with great potential you may shitcan before you're left with nothing.


cry me a river!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

60$ FULL price at best, nothing more. That's much much more than what you would pay for a night out on the town. 

A video game at 60$  is amazing value over money. All i know that 60$ for a night out is to much. Instead 1 month of gameplay and so much fun  is worth the cost regardless of who publishes the game. 

You dumb people! You don't play EA or Ubisoft, you play the amazing graphics and sound and story and fantastic journey that the game takes you on.  AC games and DA and all the major titles give us the people who love to play, great memories and lots of fun.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2019)

Cvrk said:


> cry me a river!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 60$ FULL price at best, nothing more. That's much much more than what you would pay for a night out on the town.
> 
> ...



Nobody stopping you, right... but 'dumb people' I think requires a bit of reflection on your part, more than anyone else's. Its fine if you enjoy it, and its fine if people choose to avoid it because of the publisher behind it. Those who do avoid it however are the ones who have wisened up. Funding EA releases is spending money for a short term enjoyment that ends up in dead franchises and extremely poor post-release support, you have 3 Battlefield installments as proof of that plus a few dozen other online games they released. So: enjoy Anthem while it lasts  It won't be that long, rest assured, no matter how many exclamation marks you put. Hacks for example are probably not too far away at this point.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2019)

But Titanfall 2 was great, not well received and EA didnt bail on Respawn.  Andromeda was not well received but EA didnt burn Bioware.  

Everyone wants to hate on EA. I shrug. 

It's unlikely that EA will completely fail as a publisher. At this point most of the EA haters will die before EA bleeds out due to their nagging other online forum users and youtube goers about how awful they are. 

Anthem releases on PC tomorrow in less than 12h. 

I couldnt fucking care less about microtransaction. Its like IRON MAN on Avatar's Pandora and I love it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 15, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I couldnt fucking care less about microtransaction. Its like IRON MAN on Avatar's Pandora and I love it.



Well described.

I
Love
This 
Game
So
Far

& where in BC you live? I'm off there for a 20-day vacation in August


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 16, 2019)

Anybody who is on the premiere  and have played a fair amount of hours in, how is the game vs the vip demo/demo?

Can't wait for 22nd.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 16, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> Anybody who is on the premiere  and have played a fair amount of hours in, how is the game vs the vip demo/demo?
> 
> Can't wait for 22nd.



I never played the demo but I can't see any issues that I read about. It's smooth, cohesive and really enjoyable. I like it, obviously. There's certainly no reason to hate on it. It's fun. It's what a game should be.


----------



## Voluman (Feb 16, 2019)

Based on trial version (Origin Access) its quite fun and nice, i like how robots splashing into water.
But i have a quite many connection error, game dropped me a couple of times back to main menu.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 16, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> I never played the demo but I can't see any issues that I read about. It's smooth, cohesive and really enjoyable. I like it, obviously. There's certainly no reason to hate on it. It's fun. It's what a game should be.




Nice! Almost have same system specs, so I think I will be fine! See you on the 22nd


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 17, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Well described.
> 
> I
> Love
> ...



Cheers.

We're in Kimberley BC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 18, 2019)

So, can anyone tell me how long the single player portion is?  I’ve done a lot of google-binging and the best I can get is that it has one, but no word on the length.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 18, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, can anyone tell me how long the single player portion is?  I’ve done a lot of google-binging and the best I can get is that it has one, but no word on the length.


From what I could read on french forums it would be about 10-15H to 20-25H depending on how you play (rush & skip dialogues or not).
The true thing will be the endgame. The story should then continue with the updates.
I will try the demo but...with Far Cry, Yakuza coming tuesday, Odyssey's new game +, FF 14 farm, well, I'm busy in this start of the year


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 22, 2019)

oh well the last few pages here decided me to order Anthem firstly before any other new games ...  (choice were Metro: Exodus, Far Cry 5, MH:World... but i can get them later ... my etailer had a promo on Anthem) 

eta: Monday (hopefully tomorrow if the post doesn't get lazy)


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 22, 2019)

Honestly , been enjoying the game!! Finding codex and what not. As for the story it is intriguing and the dialogs are fun at times!
Flying is nice and boy the water controls now are very good!
Been wrecking things with my thiccboi.

Don't mind the whiny youtubers/streamers.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 22, 2019)

grabbed EA Premier to try this out and am enjoying it so far


----------



## overvolted (Feb 23, 2019)

I dont like it. I want to like it. The graphics are great, but the gameplay is kind of blah.
And it's just not very interesting. Of course, that is just my opinion. No big deal though, it was "free" with my RTX.


----------



## CandymanGR (Feb 23, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> *And i can bet on Anthem being a flop*. It is quite obvious already from the footage.



I hate being right.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 23, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> I hate being right.


when your ego is so big you feel the need to quote yourself and try to gloat......


----------



## CandymanGR (Feb 23, 2019)

It has derived mostly from the dissapointment of what bioware has become. Thats why i said "i hate being right" instead of "i love being right".
But this is what happens when you make conclusions on other people opinions based on your own way of thinking.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 23, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> It has derived mostly from the dissapointment of what bioware has become. Thats why i said "i hate being right" instead of "i love being right".
> But this is what happens when you make conclusions on other people opinions based on your own way of thinking.


Lol, I didn't draw any conclusions.  You quoted yourself even though you had made the point known earlier.....


----------



## CandymanGR (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah i've noticed: "*when your ego is so big* you *feel the need* to quote yourself and *try to gloat* ". Not a single conclusion in that phrase. Yeah right.
And intimitading other members who are just saying their opinion, like this, is unacceptable.

P.S. You know, even ridiculousness has a limit. That's all i have to say.


----------



## overvolted (Feb 23, 2019)

CandymanGR said:


> I hate being right.



You were right. This game sucks. After trying it last night for a while, I am not even inclined to try it again today.
I prefer the empty storage space over the game.

I've had some time now to think about what I don't like about it.
First off, is the world itself. They tried way too hard to make the environment into something adaptible to the flight characteristics of the characters so it ends up being
something that is more of a pain in the ass to move around through than anything remotely fun. If it had more realistic terrain in it, i may feel different about it.
It ruins the playability of the game.

I have a PCIE M.2 drive and the load times in between scenes is way excessive. I could milk the cow, take karate lessons and pick my nose in between scenes. No go.

The "storyline" (at least the little bit of it I endured) was dumb and didn't get me engaged to where I would continue playing in anticipation of what i would see.
I was more like "yeah, ok...whatever..." 

The user interface flat out sucks. I wasn't sure if I was even using upgrades correctly and had to go out on a mission to see if what I did worked. 

The weapon mechanics are about 15-20 years old.

The graphics, while good, are not even remotely what was advertised which is a huge disappointment.

It seems almost like the developers started out with a good idea and then management fucked it all up to force them to meet a deadline.
...something typical of almost everything we deal with nowadays.

In short, I give it an "I shaved my balls for this???" rating.

Next...


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 24, 2019)

now its out. Lovely gameplay but short on missions. After 16 hours of gameplay I have no missions left, no npc wants to talk to me anymore all thats left is repeating what already has been done.

Upsides: 
- nice graphics (if you have proper hardware)
- best npc's I ever saw (not static, everyones different, some fidgeding some humorus, some weird etc.
- awesome gameplay with the flying suit
- nice npc conversations
- nice armor

downsides:
- too less missions for a supposed rpg
- loading times insanely long (even from ssd, I dont even want to know how long it takes from normal drives)
- buggy empty quest areas that never close and ppl get into for hours even though there is nothing to do anymore
- the town map is bigger than what can be accessed (seems it's going to be a dlc ripoff)
- the map doesnt save the zoom factor
- the quest pointers are rather hard to see
- videos in quests can not be skipped
- freezes while leaving the quest area
- on connection loss some loot/quest data seems to get lost too rather than saving it until the server is available again
- not much choice with different armors
- not many different weapons and they work the same on every class (except those who are class limited)


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 24, 2019)

You can skip cutscenes by holding ESC.

I'm 20 hours into the game and barely scratched the surface of the story (I'm still where I need to find the "armor" from a tomb).

I don't know how others play the game, but I take my time and enjoy the lore (codex). Guess not all are into reading the journal/codex and just free play to discover new things.

EDIT: Maybe it's just me and how I like these kinds of repetitive looter games  (coming from monster hunter series). I just have the patience for the grind and repetitive nature.
We'll see how it goes as it is a live service and NOT  a complete story.

EDIT 2: Grammar


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 24, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> You can skip cutscenes by holding ESC.


Cheers, I guess after that many esc holding sessions I should have found that out by myself.



psyko12 said:


> (I'm still where I need to find the "armor" from a tomb).


Thats interesting because I get into that tomb every other time and today only once out of 5 times the group could actually finish it. I dont know about an armor though because everything goes so fast that I dont even bother reading the quests that are automatically added on joining the area.

All I know is that I dont get more quests in town anymore and those "in the field" are the same all over again.

Strongholds:
Thats a joke since there is only one on the map it should be renamed to "stronghold". One stronghold always the same quest. Talking about repetition. Best gear from there, nothing else does even get close.

Freeplay:
People run around headless not knowing what to do. I spent 2 hours in there alone because I gave up following ppl who didnt want to group up just to get a server disconnect message on exit. By going there again I got some gear even though I left right after joining to see if I will get the gear from before. I got some but it felt like it wasnt all that I looted in those two hours and I dont even know if I got the experience for all the things I did there.

Quickplay: 
The same as freeplay just with people actually starting together and get a mission.
ONE mere dungedon! Thats the one I got into 6 times now with it being empty 5 times.



psyko12 said:


> I don't know how others play the game, but I take my time and enjoy the lore (codex). Guess not all are into reading the journal/codex and just free play to discover new things.


Yea reading in games isnt my thing. If I want to read something I sit down with a book. I dont even want to read pdf's. It makes me tired faster than reading books.

QUOTE="psyko12, post: 4000812, member: 39854"]Maybe it's just me and how I like this kinds of repetitive looter games  (coming from monster hunter series). I just have the patience for the grind and repetitive nature.[/QUOTE]

Talking about repetitive. I played WoW for 10+ years. But repeatable quests throw me off. I lost interest with WoW when repeatable quests got too important. Now they started the same drag with SW-tor where you have to do daily quests for the best gear.... aaaand I lost interest again. I´d rather do a dungedon 10.000 times than 1 quest 100 times. It might be the group thing. Questing = 99,9 % alone, dungedon = groups.

With Anthem its just weird that I cant even write "hello" when the group has formed and the only one on voip was a retard that didnt have push-to-talk activated but played on a surround system like I do. Playing my gaming sound + his over voip actually crashed the sound engine. After a few minutes I had no sound until I restarted the game. Wonder if that bug got fixed already.

Now even the stronghold was bugged. The big bug (critter) wouldnt appear.

Those insane loading screens! OMG!


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fred_Vie said:


> With Anthem its just weird that I cant even write "hello" when the group has formed and the only one on voip was a retard that didnt have push-to-talk activated but played on a surround system like I do. Playing my gaming sound + his over voip actually crashed the sound engine. After a few minutes I had no sound until I restarted the game. Wonder if that bug got fixed already.



There was actually an issue with adding chat in games, something about a law that was implemented and got us screwed over.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnthemTheGame/comments/91i49u

Haven't delved deeper into that matter as I play with my pals or people from the Anthem Gaming Community  so no problems with communication



Fred_Vie said:


> Those insane loading screens! OMG!



Not sure about that tho, my game loads fast, not as  fast as Monster Hunter World but I don't have a problem with it.

To each to their own I guess. 
But I will stick with it as I love flying around and discovering things, blowing things up, however it is very repetitive as this is the game that piqued my interest for  the love of mechs and big explosions.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 24, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Its like IRON MAN on Avatar's Pandora and I love it.



Omg, I couldnt agree more! I actually said this same thing to my wife while playing it lmao! 

Loving the game, I’m not a social gamer, by any stretch of the imagination, but I find the game mechanics refreshing, idk, I skipped the Destiny bandwagon, maybe that’s why people don’t like this game? Maybe people played so much destiny, and Anthem has been compared so much to that game and vilified, people just don’t wanna give it a chance?

Regardless, I played over 4 hours today, and loved most of it, I think more content will be added over time, but I’m taking it slow and enjoying some freelancing while the main quest gets more fleshed out with more content.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 24, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> Omg, I couldnt agree more! I actually said this same thing to my wife while playing it lmao!
> 
> Loving the game, I’m not a social gamer, by any stretch of the imagination, but I find the game mechanics refreshing, idk, I skipped the Destiny bandwagon, maybe that’s why people don’t like this game? Maybe people played so much destiny, and Anthem has been compared so much to that game and vilified, people just don’t wanna give it a chance?
> 
> Regardless, I played over 4 hours today, and loved most of it, I think more content will be added over time, but I’m taking it slow and enjoying some freelancing while the main quest gets more fleshed out with more content.



Dad passed by my room and saw me playing, he asked if it was a new Avatar movie looollll


----------



## Fred_Vie (Feb 24, 2019)

btw... you cant skip vids in group quests by holding esc... I`m just stuck in one, holding esc does nothing I´m afraid :/

I love the agility with jumps and flight but hate the loading screens and lack of quests. Repeating quests within one day is just pityful.



psyko12 said:


> There was actually an issue with adding chat in games, something about a law that was implemented and got us screwed over.


Bah... they are just inventing all those laws to distract us from the important things they f... us over with. US laws dont even apply here. The world has gone insane and people keep sitting infront of theyr TV's getting fat... sad rly.




psyko12 said:


> Not sure about that tho, my game loads fast, not as  fast as Monster Hunter World but I don't have a problem with it.


Wth... the last game with loading screens I played decades ago! I´m used to open world! If you are loading fast then I must wonder what is fast to you? I doubt that my system with 3 ssd's, an rtx2080 and an i7-9700k is slower than even just 5 % of the players systems  I can go make tea or coffee while its loading those levels that barely take longer than the loading time... quickplay quests anyways.



psyko12 said:


> But I will stick with it as I love flying around and discovering things, blowing things up, however it is very repetitive as this is the game that piqued my interest for  the love of mechs and big explosions.



I love the flying too! It feels so agile but running out of quests after 16 hours and then repeating like 5 different quests all the time is going to get old very fast. I´m just happy I didnt buy it for 50 bucks. Not to mention all the empty quest areas I joined lately! Like 1 in 3 games where empty, noone to fight, destert places just that there are actually plants. Ok it just has been released but a game for 50 bucks who's quests dont even last for a day before starting to repeart themselfs is a major letdown (I´d say "joke")! If I had bought it I would want my money back. I remember times where I played years for a game that cost 30 bucks. 50 a day is wayyyy too steep.

If the EA forum wouldnt be so sucky slow I´d complain there but every klick is a pain in there.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 24, 2019)

^ Well then time to move to a different game then. Come back after a few months if you still want to.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2019)

can you -co-op campaign?


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 24, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> can you -co-op campaign?



Yes sir you can.

IMHO much better if you get buddies to do it with you. Most of the randoms just go to point A and B and yet there are lotsa things to explore in the missions themselves.

Buuuut there are still other players who will explore and wait for everybody before moving forward. I've met a few and have added them since friday and we get together if they are online.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> Yes sir you can.
> 
> IMHO much better if you get buddies to do it with you. Most of the randoms just go to point A and B and yet there are lotsa things to explore in the missions themselves.
> 
> Buuuut there are still other players who will explore and wait for everybody before moving forward. I've met a few and have added them since friday and we get together if they are online.



SWEET TY!


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 24, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> There was actually an issue with adding chat in games, something about a law that was implemented and got us screwed over.


Which is now in there was right in that “forced” settings menu on first time you started.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 25, 2019)

started right now ... so far good vibes ... i need to test with controller ...

so far so good ... music graphic acting good ... alright it's a Bioware, i understand fully most of the positive comment here...
2560x1440/60 custom (high settings/no AA ) 60/55 (high/low) not too shabby



i get it people don't like EA but i absolutely can't handle the doomsayer that mention that Bioware is dead in the water and Anthem is sh!t , because neither of it is true (Bioware dead ... mmhh maybe but still ... it's a Bioware game)
microtransaction? who care ... are they obligatory to play do they give an edge over others? nope ...  (truthfully i only saw in game currency on the launcher but  nothing exceptional )
EA usual behavior? does it affect how i play the game or how i enjoy it? nope, not really...
"supporting EA is evil" mmhhhh ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"the game doesn't look like the demo", well the finished product "sure look like sh!t" indeed... actually, don't complain ... your rig would probably not handle it ...

as i mentioned i get it you hate EA but don't use weak argument




this is my 1st and  2nd EA Origin account : 


yeah i know ... 2 account (well i forgot once that i had one account ... not the first time ... i have 2 STEAM 2 WoWs and probably 2 Uplay account )

oh as for loading time ... i have it on a 7k2 HDD ... not that long ... (well i moved the library just after on a 240gb SSD ... not much difference )


in short ... you hate it (and make the point of using "imho" and not taking everyone opinion to be conformed to yours otherwise they are worthless) or you love it and enjoy it

edit: Owen is hilarious ...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 25, 2019)

Kinda related to Anthem, does anyone else have horrible scaling issues on a 4k display when origin is running, it's so hard read anything, and there's no option to scale text in the app.

BTW, really digging the combo system, too bad the game doesn't go into any detail on how to do combos, because it's so much fun to watch your enemies lose their health exponentially faster when a combo is done right.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 25, 2019)

In the 3 patches since the early access PC launch on the 15th loading times have improve immensely. I now load any zone or mission in less than 45s. Any loading of an area durring a mission will take less than 7s.  Im running the game from my fasted SSD. 

I'm really hoping they can improve performance optimization. The game looks great but really when compared to Battlefront II or BFV or even Destiny 2 the visuals just dont come close to justifying their lack of performance.  When Crysis first came out it ran like shit but it looked far and away better than anything that came before it. Anthem just does not have that claim here. Ironically it became obvious that Crysis wasnt optimised for shit but since the hardware didnt really exist to prove it we just let it go and having full in game console activated as well as full control over the ini files made up for that.

Unfortunately Anethem just runs like shit on what is the most used and optimized engine EA has ever provided to it's dev studios.

For anyone who's interested you can manually input the commands for resolutoin scaling in the user's profile settings file. 

go here Documents\BioWare\Anthem\settings and open profileoptions_profile
add these two lines:
GstRender.ResolutionScale 1.35
GstRender.ResolutionScaleMode 1.35

1.35 = 135% for any in game Frostbite game that supports it.

I run the game on my native resolution 1080p and have the scaling values set to 1.35%, it makes thing much tighter onscreen.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 25, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> Kinda related to Anthem, does anyone else have horrible scaling issues on a 4k display when origin is running, it's so hard read anything, and there's no option to scale text in the app.
> 
> BTW, really digging the combo system, too bad the game doesn't go into any detail on how to do combos, because it's so much fun to watch your enemies lose their health exponentially faster when a combo is done right.


i would like to help but i play at 2.5 and 3k and there is no scaling issues at those res 

also since it seems that everyones... and their dogs ... play Storm Javelin ... i decided to play .... COLOSSUS! (i should have taken Ranger ... jack of all trade master of none ... )


(still did not find screenshot function ... ) well i love my paint job and decals (N7 what else ... what? waste of credits? naaaahhh )




TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> For anyone who's interested you can manually input the commands for resolutoin scaling in the user's profile settings file.
> 
> go here Documents\BioWare\Anthem\settings and open profileoptions_profile
> add these two lines:
> ...


i think he was talking about origin launcher scaling.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i think he was talking about origin launcher scaling.



I figured as much but I wanted to mention that for anyone else who was interested.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2019)

well second day delving in it ... kinda like it ... a lot ...

connection issues aren't too much annoying, gameplay with a Xbox one Recon Tech pad is fun and dynamic, most NPC feel alive not static at all (Yarrow cracks me up with his Russian accent )

and for once ... not a all Storm team ... (i think i did quite well given the other Colossus was lv16)


i have a better feeling than playing Destiny 2 ... (i love both of them tho )

lvl 8 time for some more mass effect vibe with my new shiny Interceptor (N7 edition)


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 26, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> Kinda related to Anthem, does anyone else have horrible scaling issues on a 4k display when origin is running, it's so hard read anything, and there's no option to scale text in the app.
> 
> BTW, really digging the combo system, too bad the game doesn't go into any detail on how to do combos, because it's so much fun to watch your enemies lose their health exponentially faster when a combo is done right.



No problems with text here on my 4k screen. 

I picked this game up Friday night, refunded it Saturday afternoon. Pretty good looking game, gunplay is fun and suits are sweet but I can see this game doesn't have much on offer as of now. Maybe I'll come back at a later time but as of now this is not for me.


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2019)

looks decent if you can get it to work. the game would only start if I went to program files otherwise i'd get a black screen and the pc would crash...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 27, 2019)

purecain said:


> looks decent if you can get it to work. the game would only start if I went to program files otherwise i'd get a black screen and the pc would crash...


well i have no issues of any sorte save for some disconnection (not many, thus not too annoying) and it looks more than decent (custom setting some on High some on Ultra just no AA because it's not noticeable at 2.5/3K resolution )

ah, yes ... a minimaliste issue ... sometime instead of seeing 60-62fps on the fps counter i see a steady 30fps but the game still feel the same (no stutter or not feeling like a usual 30fps ) i'm wondering if it's a false reading ...


time to call it a day (lvl 13 some blue gears and weapons 129 power score ) freeplay was fun most co-op i did went well ... kinda feel at home using the Interceptor (when someone bring a Colossus ... and has the "taunt" support system ... otherwise i have a bit of a hard time ) noticed some nice physics: depending how you run (boosted sprint or not) some flora and other stuff react differently, i.e.: skeleton  or tree branches on the grounds get tossed aside when you boost while normal run you walk over them (pod-like flora pop when boosting thru ) kinda trivial but very nice details

in the end i don't get the bad reviews and critic over it ... no loot box, microtransaction yes ... but only cosmetics can be bought and they can also be bought with normal ingames coins, the game looks gorgeous and the gameplay is fun, it's not like the demo (i guess we should "thanks console" for that.) ... ofc but these things can happen and the final product is still nice.
it's not a mmo but rather a 4P co-op game (freeplay is also limited to 4P) which in the end is kinda nice ...

my etailer sold it for 39chf instead of 69chf for the 10 first order but even at full price i would be satisfied

edit: and god, the work on the npc to give them life and personality (for those you interact with) is nicely done ... some of them are hilarious and i enjoy walking in fort Tarsis and talking to them (plus seeking every little piece of collectible that add entries to the codex )


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 27, 2019)

THICCBOI for life!! 

unlocked all of the javs, but have not started to customize storm and interceptor.
here is the ranger, was trying for a Guyver inspired theme


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2019)

im playing under the username purecain... add me up and i'll see you in game...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> THICCBOI for life!!
> View attachment 117528
> unlocked all of the javs, but have not started to customize storm and interceptor.
> here is the ranger, was trying for a Guyver inspired theme
> View attachment 117529



I too like the colossus


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2019)

I just played for around 3hrs and loved it.... really enjoying the game tbh… even with its startup bug and lack of variety.  as an iron man simulator it gets a 9/10 from me. 

I had a lot of fun playing tonight...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 28, 2019)

purecain said:


> as an iron man simulator it gets a 9/10 from me.


Owen is almost as funny as Jarvis ... also ... Colossus : Hulk Buster, true Iron Man standard : Ranger ... Storm more akin to ... "Storm" ...  (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_(Marvel_Comics))

And the last one... is becoming my favorite ... i do most of my play without using a single ammunition (only melee, Assault system and Strike system), did a stronghold (god even at normal difficulty it's quite challenging and fun) and a few quickplay (which is also fun since it make you help other on mission you already did and, i had some favorite mission i wanted to redo  )  :


lvl 18, 214 power score .... and each time someone in the game say "Freelancer" i keep hearing either "Pathfinder" or "Shepard"

edit: funny lvl 18 and i unlocked the Storm ... i though i would unlock the Ranger but ... got an afterthought.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 28, 2019)

Unfortunately I started with the Interceptor anc now I simply cant not Interceptor. 

The other jav just dont appeal to me at all now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 28, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Unfortunately I started with the Interceptor anc now I simply cant not Interceptor.
> 
> The other jav just dont appeal to me at all now.


well i can handle all of them but the Interceptor has something special ... i guess it's the "agility tanking" ... the gameplay in it is just too fast ... (using Spark Dash and Detonating Strike is particularly devastating )


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i can handle all of them but the Interceptor has something special ... i guess it's the "agility tanking" ... the gameplay in it is just too fast ... (using Spark Dash and Detonating Strike is particularly devastating )



I guess I was the same with Destiny. I only ever played the warlock. I tend to find a class I like and stick to it.
You're right though,  the speed and agility is what makes the Interceptor so much fun..

I have a few different Interceptor builds that I use. They all revolve around a Devsitator and the masterwork shotgun papa pump.


----------



## purecain (Mar 2, 2019)

im going mad, it wont stop crashing every 5mins, same as yesturday...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 3, 2019)

purecain said:


> im going mad, it wont stop crashing every 5mins, same as yesturday...


weird ...

on my side, i think i am not doing too badly ... finished the main line :

and got a masterwork MP  that suits my playstyle in the Interceptor


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 3, 2019)

Sweet jeebus 1st stronghold and then this!! A lovely MW for my thiccboi


----------



## purecain (Mar 3, 2019)

yeah I managed to find a fix, I lowered the AA from ultra down one setting. Now everything is working fine. well its working... lol


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2019)

They honestly couldn't come up with a different term than masterwork?  Have some creativity instead of copying Destiny...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> They honestly couldn't come up with a different term than masterwork?  Have some creativity instead of copying Destiny...


Masterwork is a term thats been in use before Destiny made use of it.

In other news I got my first Legendary piece. It doesnt suit this Interceptor build but it will be good for my medium range/melee build.


----------



## moproblems99 (Mar 3, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Masterwork is a term thats been in use before Destiny made use of it.



Really?  Not doubting but you could tell me where?  General curiosity as Destiny was the first place I had seen it used.  I believe TW3 had master crafted.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Really?  Not doubting but you could tell me where?  General curiosity as Destiny was the first place I had seen it used.  I believe TW3 had master crafted.



League of legends has it too as does rune scape.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 4, 2019)

More ways to improve FPS, the game should have a built in resolution scale slider like what other game does (BF1/5/Overwatch etc.), you'd need to be modifying the game file in your mydocs folder under bioware :

(\Libraries\Documents\BioWare\Anthem\settings) and the file name is ProfileOptions_profile

You'd need to open it in wordpad or notepad++ so it won't get messy
you would need to add 2 lines between your resolution:


GstRender.ResolutionHeight 1440
*GstRender.ResolutionScale 1.0
GstRender.ResolutionScaleMode 0*
GstRender.ResolutionWidth 2560

(Set just play with the scaling to fit your needs, I was testing 1.0  for 100% and the others had it at 0.85 - 0.90 for 85-90%, visually it doesn't look much different on hig resolution. 4k ? I don't know)

Just sharing what I found scattered in EA forums and reddit. Tried it and it yielded results.
The slider should've been there, why they didn't put it in, I dunno.....

As for the loot drop, been doing quickplay on hard and got a bunch of master works. Hoping to nab a legendary soon.

EDIT: Backread abit and the above was already posted hahaha sorry!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2019)

second MW weapon during a "normal" freeplay ... rofl ... ok unlocked all Javelins time to go ranger ...


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Really?  Not doubting but you could tell me where?  General curiosity as Destiny was the first place I had seen it used.  I believe TW3 had master crafted.



Dungeons and Dragons, about 30 years ago






By the way, just a little observation...

When an RNG game drops the loot like candy, its a good reason to question the motive behind it, and consider the way it affects the game and the community. It doesn't take a high level of intelligence to realize this kills the replay value of a lootbased game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> When an RNG game drops the loot like candy, its a good reason to question the motive behind it, and consider the way it affects the game and the community. It doesn't take a high level of intelligence to realize this kills the replay value of a lootbased game.


in a 4P co-op game i don't see any issues ... not that 2 masterwork in a row is "dropping like candies" i ain't full legendary either ... tho i am not playing the game for the loot nonetheless ... if it was a MMORPG maybe i would see an issue (or if it had competitive pvp mode )


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> in a 4P co-op game i don't see any issues ... not that 2 masterwork in a row is "dropping like candies" i ain't full legendary either ... tho i am not playing the game for the loot nonetheless ... if it was a MMORPG maybe i would see an issue (or if it had competitive pvp mode )



Potential issues are not restricted to competitiveness and occur in co-op just as well:
- power creep which leads to trivial content (check)
- new content releases badly balanced with overall playerbase gear level (too early to tell, but likely going to be the case)
- no feeling of progression
- fake progression, as in, game is tailored towards giving all players the sense they are powerful but in reality everyone's on a very small treadmill to the next 'tier' of content. Content releases are the only trigger to 'advance'
- illusion of choice when in fact the meta was predetermined. Basically, hundreds of items that all do the same thing, and any item that does it differently is horribly balanced.

Good loot games spoonfeed upgrades and present choice instead of linear progression. As in: a new weapon may be great for task A but suck for task B. And that takes skillful, talented developers, that have experience with this sort of game. So far the current state shows me the exact opposite: newbie mistakes. You can rest assured that high drop rates are directly related to 'drawing players in'. After all, its candy and we like candy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> As in: a new weapon may be great for task A but suck for task B. A.


i don't feel powerful ingame (just enjoyable) and the second masterwork weapon i got "is indeed" shit for certain task ... although some of the buff are useful i only carry it for shield and armor buff nothing exceptional or unbalancing ... there is a feeling of progression 

and again 2 MW aren't "dropping like candies" ... and they aren't the "all powerful" items you seems to think they are. and point 1 and 2 are not what i see either 

question: do you actually play the game, or do you draw conclusion as it is? 

again, i am not playing the game for the loot but rather .... "for the game" which is indeed really enjoyable for me ... (can't be same for everyone ... obviously ... you love it or you hate it  )


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i don't feel powerful ingame (just enjoyable) and the second masterwork weapon i got "is indeed" shit for certain task ... although some of the buff are useful i only carry it for shield and armor buff nothing exceptional or unbalancing ... there is a feeling of progression
> 
> and again 2 MW aren't "dropping like candies" ... and they aren't the "all powerful" items you seems to think they are. and point 1 and 2 are not what i see either
> 
> ...



Observation - and if this all isn't true then good on you! Just saying these are the warning signs to look out for. If it is as you describe (matter of perception) then all is fine in the world... Its also a matter of how much depth you want in a game like this. I play lootbased games mostly because the loot is interesting to use, to build new builds with, etc. Anthem does not look to be that game; the focus is more on action than it is on RPG/number crunching.

Its a shame, there are too many RPG-lite games like this, I think they've grown old on me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2019)

well, back to positive points ... 

npc stories are actually fun even those who don't have active part (but still give faction reputation point depending the answers ) 

but the one about the ... trio *Matthias Erryl Sumner* (it's his full surname, middle name,name originally. No pun intended on the last word...also main questline related ) is ... *wordfails*


----------



## purecain (Mar 4, 2019)

is there a tpu discord??? also having a lot of system crashes with the game tonight. 

by the way I lowered post processing aswell by one notch and that gave me much more stability aswell as lowering the AA. whats weird is I can run this game fine even when I underclock my gpu by 50%.... so it doesnt take that much power to run this code, yet still my whole pc crashes when it goes.... because it would do wouldnt it...


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 5, 2019)

purecain said:


> is there a tpu discord??? also having a lot of system crashes with the game tonight.
> 
> by the way I lowered post processing aswell by one notch and that gave me much more stability aswell as lowering the AA. whats weird is I can run this game fine even when I underclock my gpu by 50%.... so it doesnt take that much power to run this code, yet still my whole pc crashes when it goes.... because it would do wouldnt it...



Yessir we do have an official discord made before and it's here https://discord.gg/JBkACsp


----------



## purecain (Mar 5, 2019)

ty psyko12


----------



## las (Mar 5, 2019)

I never understood the hype for this game or why EA/Bioware thought it would be a great idea instead of focussing on estabilished IP's.
I'd much rather see Dragon Age 4..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 5, 2019)

las said:


> I never understood the hype for this game or why EA/Bioware thought it would be a great idea instead of focussing on estabilished IP's.
> I'd much rather see Dragon Age 4..



The AAA market is in desperate need of innovation not sequels. Not saying Anthem brought much innovation to the table, but I'd rather see new IP's than churning out nonstop sequels.


----------



## las (Mar 5, 2019)

ShiBDiB said:


> The AAA market is in desperate need of innovation not sequels. Not saying Anthem brought much innovation to the table, but I'd rather see new IP's than churning out nonstop sequels.



I don't have a problme with new IP's as long as they're good. This is very rarely the case.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 6, 2019)

I really enjoy these 3. They crack me up and the voice actor behind them really nailed their distinct personalities. 



GreiverBlade said:


> well, back to positive points ...
> 
> npc stories are actually fun even those who don't have active part (but still give faction reputation point depending the answers )
> 
> ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 6, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I really enjoy these 3. They crack me up and the voice actor behind them really nailed their distinct personalities.


can't agree more ... Matti is ... always as if he's high on something and bloody hell Sumner is hilarious, erryl ... the mission to stop the reality decay was priceless ... : "the air taste like purple" ... never laughed so hard.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 6, 2019)

Just wait for "if you consider one minute from now to be the future, which I dont" haha


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 7, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Just wait for "if you consider one minute from now to be the future, which I dont" haha


oh, i got that one ... and logically speaking ... we don't need to "invent" time travel, for we are already experimenting it (ok ... not to the extend of what those who seek time travel want it... )


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 7, 2019)

Long-time Destiny player here. For those playing the game, how does coop work? Do you get randomly paired up if you don’t have friends online? That’s one thing I like about Destiny—initiating a Strike would automatically find 2 other players to join.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 7, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Long-time Destiny player here. For those playing the game, how does coop work? Do you get randomly paired up if you don’t have friends online? That’s one thing I like about Destiny—initiating a Strike would automatically find 2 other players to join.


yep it works exactly like that, you enter solo the game pair you with 1 to 3 other player (although i entered solo in some mission even tho set to public session ... but no issues since i was running normal missions difficulties )


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 8, 2019)

Buncha crybaby youtubers lol I got a good roll with one run... I need that Endless Siege tho... ~x(


----------



## purecain (Mar 8, 2019)

im gonna jump back in and see if i cant get something special....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 9, 2019)

new update, ~3.8gb, some gear raised in power rating (funny when some of my MW gears passed from 45 to 61) and now it's possible to launch mission from anywhere in the fort and not only at the forge 

having a blast with the Storm, now i know why many play it ... less fun than the Interceptor but still good

preferences order : Interceptor>Storm>Ranger>Colossus (although depending the loadout some Javelins can be more fun than others )


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 9, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> new update, ~3.8gb, some gear raised in power rating (funny when some of my MW gears passed from 45 to 61) and now it's possible to launch mission from anywhere in the fort and not only at the forge
> 
> having a blast with the Storm, now i know why many play it ... less fun than the Interceptor but still good
> 
> preferences order : Interceptor>Storm>Ranger>Colossus (although depending the loadout some Javelins can be more fun than others )




Gahh was waiting for it but alas is at work now. Can't wait to get home and check out the new patch! Kudos to them releasing it earlier than expected.

Can't wait for my shift to end!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 9, 2019)

I picked this as my free game when I bought my RTX 2070 Duke graphics card. I really enjoyed the demo. My gtx970 played it pretty well, but my 2070 plays everything on ultra settings great. I really hope they can turn the reviews around.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> I picked this as my free game when I bought my RTX 2070 Duke graphics card. I really enjoyed the demo. My gtx970 played it pretty well, but my 2070 plays everything on ultra settings great. I really hope they can turn the reviews around.



Reviews wont change how much fun you're having. Personally I'm having a blast in Anthem.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 9, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Reviews wont change how much fun you're having. Personally I'm having a blast in Anthem.


No doubt, but good review will bring in more players and that is the only reason I want them to keep adding more to change the reviews. Honestly, the game in its current state is fun but for how long I don't know. I will probably play it off and on after completing it. I don't see it keeping my attention long without them adding more content. But with that said I am enjoying it.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 9, 2019)

Mindweaver said:


> No doubt, but good review will bring in more players and that is the only reason I want them to keep adding more to change the reviews. Honestly, the game in its current state is fun but for how long I don't know. I will probably play it off and on after completing it. I don't see it keeping my attention long without them adding more content. But with that said I am enjoying it.


They need to pull a Bungie and release a major point release that brings in new reviews. The down side is, that means more money to invest if you’re the gamer, but I was ok with the Destiny model—if you really like and are committed to the game, you will get tons of playtime.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2019)

Can't understand the hate. I'm really enjoying the game. Pleasant change and no problems or laggyness.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 9, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Can't understand the hate. I'm really enjoying the game. Pleasant change and no problems or laggyness.


exactly... my point of view on the game ... 


 actually the "bad" (but poorly argumented) review of it ... decided me to pick it among the 3 choice i gave myself for February game order... and i surely don't regret that choice one seconde


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Can't understand the hate. I'm really enjoying the game. Pleasant change and no problems or laggyness.



Despite having complete audio drop out on occasion Ive had lots of fun playing the game. Ironically when the audio did drop out the ingame voip still worked. 

Unfortunately the latest patch has caused me to have "error retrieving player data" six times in an hour. Was frustrated to get kicked from 2 legendary contacts and one stronghold without saving progressor collected items.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 9, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Can't understand the hate. I'm really enjoying the game. Pleasant change and no problems or laggyness.



Likewise, there was one that kept on yapping about it's 2019 and still they have to grind for MW, Legendaries with good rolls, I guess he wanted to get it easy?! Maybe he doesn't understand the MMO grind part of the game and as a live service that the content will come roll out the coming months. I am enjoying every bit of the grind coming from Monster Hunter series.

Kudos to BioWare tho, they are really trying to make things work. It's like every other looter shooter that came out, rocky start. But they are active and always listening/replying giving us updates on their twitter and reddit.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 9, 2019)

Anyone have feedback on stability/reliability on PS4? I’m considering taking a chance on it. Should have been paying attention for the demo period and tried it then.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Long-time Destiny player here. For those playing the game, how does coop work? Do you get randomly paired up if you don’t have friends online? That’s one thing I like about Destiny—initiating a Strike would automatically find 2 other players to join.


yes, it groups you with 3 other ppl, when you start a mission it says matchmaking before the loading screen changes


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 10, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Anyone have feedback on stability/reliability on PS4? I’m considering taking a chance on it. Should have been paying attention for the demo period and tried it then.


No you missed nothing. The Demo was actually terrible compared to the released game. If anything it probably hurt sales...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 10, 2019)

well the new update is stable for me ... (pc) still continuing to gear the Storm/Ranger/Colossus but i miss my interceptor ...



AlienIsGOD said:


> yes, it groups you with 3 other ppl, when you start a mission it says matchmaking before the loading screen changes


answered just under his question, tho it's not "group you with 3 other ppl" ... but rather "group you with up to 3 ppl but sometime you enter alone"   although never got any issues running alone not even in hard mode (specially with the Storm and Interceptor ) or Grand Master difficulty (that one is a bit more challenging alone, but fun )




Darmok N Jalad said:


> Anyone have feedback on stability/reliability on PS4? I’m considering taking a chance on it. Should have been paying attention for the demo period and tried it then.


[joke] aaaaannnddd this is why we can't have a E3 trailer 100% alike game ... "thanks console, always 3yrs behind"[/joke]


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 10, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the new update is stable for me ... (pc) still continuing to gear the Storm/Ranger/Colossus but i miss my interceptor ...
> 
> 
> answered just under his question, tho it's not "group you with 3 other ppl" ... but rather "group you with up to 3 ppl but sometime you enter alone"   although never got any issues running alone not even in hard mode (specially with the Storm and Interceptor ) or Grand Master difficulty (that one is a bit more challenging alone, but fun )
> ...


Yeah, but I guess on the bright side, these games will look good even on modest PC hardware. Destiny 2 can play on a 2400G, for example. With an RX 480, you get 1080P with most everything maxed and get 60FPS.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 10, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Yeah, but I guess on the bright side, these games will look good even on modest PC hardware. Destiny 2 can play on a 2400G, for example. With an RX 480, you get 1080P with most everything maxed and get 60FPS.


half true ... they should do the max "console" setting as middle high setting and put a high end setting for those who can 

as for Destiny 2 ... i guess i was semi happy that i had 75-80 fps all maxed at 1440/1620p


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 10, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> half true ... they should to the max "console" setting as middle high setting and put a high end setting for those who can
> 
> as for Destiny 2 ... i guess i was semi happy that i had 75-80 fps all maxed at 1440/1620p


I’m pretty much to the point where a PS4 Pro or XboxOneX make “beautiful enough” games for me. For most games, you can only stop to appreciate the detail for so long, and then you move on to zooming by most of it as you play. There’s also some diminishing returns from studios—these games take years of work to make, and we are already to the point where they want to monitize the games after your initial purchase. I’m fine if the next gen consoles just get us to 60FPS at 1080p, but I imagine 4K will be the driver instead. For my PS4 Pro, I appreciate when the studio offers a setting that allows you to chose between high-FPS versus higher resolution/visuals. For some reason, Destiny 2 has no options like that, but Tomb Raider and Horizon Zero Dawn do. Just my own opinions, of course.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 10, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I’m pretty much to the point where a PS4 Pro or XboxOneX make “beautiful enough” games for me. For most games, you can only stop to appreciate the detail for so long, and then you move on to zooming by most of it as you play. There’s also some diminishing returns from studios—these games take years of work to make, and we are already to the point where they want to monitize the games after your initial purchase. I’m fine if the next gen consoles just get us to 60FPS at 1080p, but I imagine 4K will be the driver instead. For my PS4 Pro, I appreciate when the studio offers a setting that allows you to chose between high-FPS versus higher resolution/visuals. For some reason, Destiny 2 has no options like that, but Tomb Raider and Horizon Zero Dawn do. Just my own opinions, of course.


well ... 1080p 60fps sound good on console ... although the PS4 Pro and XBoneX are marketed as 4K (huge laugh) machines ... for pc, how i wish 4K didn't exist as no actual cards can still run it 60fps maxed and they talk already about 5k being the next best thing, actually the sweetspot for PC gaming (for me) is my 32" 2560x1440/2880x1620p  75hz (as long as i can get 60fps on it ) 4K 60hz is a pipe dream with the actual gen (with much sacrifice to achieve it ) and people running 120/144hz 4K panel are delusional (or filthy rich ... depend ) 


AH why did you mention the only game that almost make me want a Ps4 ... (Horizon : Zero Dawn)  

oh well all in all, let's get back to what we enjoy and sing the Anthem


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 10, 2019)

HZD is one on my all-time favorites. I liked the story, the gameplay, and it is just such an pretty game. I’ve heard there may be a sequel, which there just _has_ to be. I’d be just as happy if they took the huge existing world and opened it up to MMO like Destiny/Anthem. It’s one game where I frequently stopped to enjoy the dev’s work.

As for the 4K content, it’s weird, because the level of detail is certainly there if you look at a Destiny character up close, but I know there’s no way something that’s essentially an overclocked Jaguar and underclocked RX 480 can handle 4K. I think 8K is another term getting tossed about for the future, and to that, I say good luck!


----------



## Hockster (Mar 12, 2019)

I bought it Sunday morning then spent 13 hours at work. Finally got in a couple hours tonight. I can't fly for shit lol.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 13, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I bought it Sunday morning then spent 13 hours at work. Finally got in a couple hours tonight. I can't fly for shit lol.



Setting all the mouse precision options to 0% in the control options tends to help with mouse input for flying.

.

Finally got full Masterwork for my Interceptor.  55h into the game so far.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 13, 2019)

I've got about 4 hours into it now, and I don't think it's for me. I was expecting, and hoping for, a grand single player epic RPG. Not a Destiny 2 clone. I'll give it a couple weeks to see if it grows on me but if not I'll cancel the Origin access and only be out $20. There's nothing else on Origin worth paying rent for.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 13, 2019)

Hockster said:


> I've got about 4 hours into it now, and I don't think it's for me. I was expecting, and hoping for, a grand single player epic RPG. Not a Destiny 2 clone. I'll give it a couple weeks to see if it grows on me but if not I'll cancel the Origin access and only be out $20. There's nothing else on Origin worth paying rent for.



No sense in forcing yourself to play something you don't like. I put 2000h into the Destiny franchise but I don't find a lot of similarities here if I'm being honest. From the story to gameplay the only common links I can find aside from legendary and masterwork items is that you have grenades sometimes, bullets, and enemies drop items sometimes.


----------



## purecain (Mar 14, 2019)

i worked out how to stop getting so many crashes. even though my 2700x is stable running 3400mhz memory , i ended up lowering it to 3333mhz and my crashing has stopped. no more blue screens from Anthem. 
yet nothing else reproduces these BSOD.... How many people out there will be stuck with hardly enough knowledge to overclock in the first place. changing bios settings should not be a game requirement. not sure for intel based systems...


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 14, 2019)

purecain said:


> i worked out how to stop getting so many crashes. even though my 2700x is stable running 3400mhz memory , i ended up lowering it to 3333mhz and my crashing has stopped. no more blue screens from Anthem.
> yet nothing else reproduces these BSOD.... How many people out there will be stuck with hardly enough knowledge to overclock in the first place. changing bios settings should not be a game requirement. not sure for intel based systems...


There were reports of hard crashes even on colsoles, so it’s probably a game engine issue they need to fix.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 14, 2019)

Anthem the game........... Anthem the let down..... Anthem the boring...... should i carry on?


----------



## Hockster (Mar 16, 2019)

Is it usual for the game to lose server connection on a regular basis? I know my internet is stable, but at least once per hour the connection gets dropped.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2019)

not sure ... i have a pretty crappy connection by my country standard ... nonetheless i rarely have disconnection maybe 1 or 2 per session but not regular, sometime i can do a straight 4hrs freeplay + 3-4 contracts, sometime i get a disco in the middle of a contract but it reconnect almost immediately and put me back into the action in a matter of seconds


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 16, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Is it usual for the game to lose server connection on a regular basis? I know my internet is stable, but at least once per hour the connection gets dropped.


Can’t speak for this game, but I noticed the network for Destiny 2 on PC was a lot slower than on PS4. It would take minutes to connect to levels sometimes, where on PS4 it was 30 seconds and that was all level load times. Makes me believe that it’s just dependent on your distance from the servers, and on PC maybe it is farther than PS+ or XboxLive. Maybe they just have fewer PC servers going?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Can’t speak for this game, but I noticed the network for Destiny 2 on PC was a lot slower than on PS4. It would take minutes to connect to levels sometimes, where on PS4 it was 30 seconds and that was all level load times. Makes me believe that it’s just dependent on your distance from the servers, and on PC maybe it is farther than PS+ or XboxLive. Maybe they just have fewer PC servers going?


naaaaaaaahhhh never had that behavior on Destiny 2 PC ... it was a matter of seconds just as you describe PS4 behavior (and i don't think i am close to a server  )


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 16, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> naaaaaaaahhhh never had that behavior on Destiny 2 PC ... it was a matter of seconds just as you describe PS4 behavior (and i don't think i am close to a server  )


It was bad for me. I’d often not be connected to a strike until my 2 playing partners were well into the level, so I’d have to just run for a while. This happened a lot, and I live in a big metro and had an SSD, wired connection and 100/25 broadband. PS4 is as close to instant as it gets with an SSD installed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> It was bad for me. I’d often not be connected to a strike until my 2 playing partners were well into the level, so I’d have to just run for a while. This happened a lot, and I live in a big metro and had an SSD, wired connection and 100/25 broadband. PS4 is as close to instant as it gets with an SSD installed.


my connection is a cable 30/3  and Destiny 2 is on a SSHD 1tb/8gb for me... i rarely started in the last to get in and usually when initiating a strike i was the first loaded, i wonder why...

aherm ... i just tested a bit more of Anthem on the matter and i got 1 disco after 2hrs and no more for the remaining game time until i stopped (voluntarily ofc )


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Is it usual for the game to lose server connection on a regular basis? I know my internet is stable, but at least once per hour the connection gets dropped.



I never had any issues with connection until the patch last weekend. Then I started having them all the time so I forwarded the relevant ports for Anthem and havent had any problems since.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2019)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I never had any issues with connection until the patch last weekend. Then I started having them all the time so I forwarded the relevant ports for Anthem and havent had any problems since.


uh? ... i had connection issues (well not really issues but more "occasional drop" ) before and after patch ... all the same 

after the patch the only one i got that i didn't saw before is a lockdown with blackscreen but only once or twice since the patch.
i doubt i did anything to prevent disconnection before or after patch.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2019)

Everything had been fine for me until the last patch. Better now with port forwarding but i posted that I've still had the odd disconnect from the server when I try to load a mission.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 26, 2019)

Hope you guys are still playing the game, just a heads up, as of the latest patch, DLSS is supported, so far the game looks good, and performance went up by over 25% in my rig.

I haven't read all the patch notes for ver. 1.00.4, hope the drop rate has been improved as well.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 26, 2019)

I gave up on it. It's not a bad game, just not what I expected or hoped for. I didn't finish the story, got stuck on one of the grindfest missions. Kill 50 of that, 20 of these and a bunch of something else. Midway through that I knew it was over for me. So I cancelled the Origin Access. I think I did get my $20 worth, but I don't enjoy the game enough to continue it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear, yes, I believe many people have stopped playing.

Bioware has been slowly fixing the Endgame and drop rate, but it might be too little, too late for most people.

It's a shame, to me it's just such a fun game, but marred by lits of grinding to get masterwork and legendary gear, and the actual main story can get kinda boring at times, I beat that a while ago, so I've been doing the legionnaire's challenges and contracts, as well as grinding in the strongholds.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 26, 2019)

Seems like devs are trying to find the right balance for this style of game, like they aren’t sure what audience will be comitted to them. The problem with the grind-it-out genre is that one can only play so many of them before they run out of leasure time, or perhaps the will to invest in that many games of this style. Most of these games get feature updates for years—quite the commitment!


----------



## purecain (Mar 28, 2019)

if your still playing i'm on discord. playing as purecain./ add me up and lets roll...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 3, 2019)

How BioWare's Anthem Went Wrong


Spoiler: EA's response


----------



## purecain (Apr 4, 2019)

@[U]FordGT90Concept[/U] - yup pretty much spot on!!!!


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Apr 4, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How BioWare's Anthem Went Wrong



I just wonder where this is all going. I get the feeling these overlord companies are needed to bankroll these major projects. We aren’t dealing with 8-bit Mario anymore. Most of these games are complex mechanically and the scenery and artwork take a long time to develop. I don’t think studios can push for higher unit prices, so is it all loot-boxes and micro-transactions now? Just bear down on studios harder like with Anthem? Are we going to see a new era of less graphically complex content that is more fun than it is pretty? You have another industry pushing these increasingly demanding graphical upgrades too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2019)

Edmonton is apparently working on Dragon Age 4 using Anthem's code-base.  Austin is apparently working on Anthem updates but...I've not kept my ear to the ground on that.  If Anthem isn't profitable, EA is only going to keep feeding it for so long.  Considering EA is cutting everywhere else, I can't help but wonder if Austin is on the chopping block if revenue from Anthem can't keep the doors open.

Anthem was horribly mismanaged after Casey Hudson left.  The game was in preproduction for five years and they had very, very little to show for it.  The game, as it is today, was effectively created in 16-18 months.  A game of that scale should take 5+ years to make...

Anthem was always intended to be funded by loot boxes and microtransactions.

"Fun" fell out as a priority on Anthem development when EA gave them the March 2019 deadline.  There was no time to playtest anything.  It was 16 months straight of crunch across three studios.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 4, 2019)

lootbox and microtransaction are fine is it's only for cosmetics ... tho i do see microtransaction but did they add lootbox? because i didn't see any for now 

ah, nonetheless still having fun playing it ... it's the essential for me i guess...


----------

